# T-shirt mit PS



## Aloa (29. September 2005)

Ich möchte ein T-shiert gestalten und habe dabei ein problem.
Ich habe schon mal eins drucken lassen habe bei PS einen weissen hintergrund genommen.
Und dementsprechend auch ein weisses T-shirt. 

Aber mit der Zeit (waschen) sieht man die ränder immer mehr.

Mein wunsch ist, dass der NUR die schrift und bzw. mein design druckt. Ich hab mal gehört, dass das mit vektorisieren oder so geht. weiss da jemand etwas?


----------



## Meccan (29. September 2005)

möchtest du das T-Shirt selber bedrucken auf deinen Eigenen Drucker oder 

 willst du dein T-Shirt in einer Firma bedrucken lassen?

 MFG Carl


----------



## Aloa (29. September 2005)

ich beidem nicht abgeneigt 
´jetzt geht es mir aber primär um firma
thx


----------



## Meccan (29. September 2005)

also wenn du es bei einer Firma machst dan würde ich dir empfehlen
 einen Sozusagen Siebdruck zumachen, wenn du dein T-Shirt mit Siebdruck
 drucken lässt hält es um einiges besser als solch ein Folie.

 Also musst du nur eine Vorlage für deinen Siebdruck erstellen, dabei musst du 
 folgendes beachten das deine Datei komplekt aus Vektoren besteht (in Photoshop sind es Pfade)

 wie man damit arbeite findest du in der Suche des Forum.

 Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

 MFG Carl


----------



## Aloa (29. September 2005)

ok erstmal danke für die Info. Ich habe im Forum gesucht und auch einiges gefunden.
Weiss aber immernoch nichtgenau wie ich das machen soll.
Soll ich "Datei->Exportieren->Pfade / Illustrator" machen?


----------



## Aloa (1. Oktober 2005)

danke, dass ihr alle so hilfsbereit seid


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Oktober 2005)

Na na na. mal nicht ungeduldig werden.
Wie meccan schon schrieb, sollte Deine Vorlage für die Druckerei im Vektorformat vorliegen
oder zumindest in einer hohen Auflösung beim Rasterdruck.
Was sagt denn die Druckerei dazu? Welches Dateiformat wird von denen benötigt?
Um welche Motive handelt es sich denn - Strich- oder Rastergrafiken? Zeig uns am Besten
mal Dein Motiv und dann können wir sicher Genaueres sagen.

Danke und Gruss


----------

